
Swiss E-Voting Public Intrusion Test (PIT) - andreasley
https://www.onlinevote-pit.ch
======
andreasley
\- Swiss Post, the provider of one of Switzerland's two e-voting systems,
allows you to legally attack their dedicated PIT e-voting system from February
25th 2019 to March 24th 2019

\- They have committed to compensate participants for accepted findings (up to
CHF 50.000)

\- Participants are allowed to publish their findings

\- Participants need to respect the conditions defined in the code of conduct
[1]

[1] [https://www.onlinevote-pit.ch/conduct/](https://www.onlinevote-
pit.ch/conduct/)

------
frenetik
...and also: "PIT participants can access the source code and use it as an
auxiliary tool to analyze the security of the target e-voting system and
discover potential vulnerabilities."

[https://www.post.ch/evoting-sourcecode](https://www.post.ch/evoting-
sourcecode)

